# How long have you been in your current relationship?



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband and I will be celebrating 6 years together in January. We have been married for 3 of those years.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

My current relationship with my right hand is 4 months long. It started again this september when my last relationship ended, though to be honest even during my last relationship, my right hand and I always had a on again/off again thing ;-)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My longest relationship lasted one week. All the other ones end before I say "Hi". I also had a miserable stay in the friendzone that lasted several months.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> My current relationship with my right hand is 4 months long. It started again this september when my last relationship ended, though to be honest even during my last relationship, my right hand and I always had a on again/off again thing ;-)


That sure is.. HANDY..

(I really crack myself up! LOL :haha)


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

1 Year.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> My current relationship with my right hand is 4 months long. It started again this september when my last relationship ended, though to be honest even during my last relationship, my right hand and I always had a on again/off again thing ;-)


Haha you had me


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Last one a total of three years and was engaged for a year.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Currently 9 months and going strong. We're very different people but have some key life experiences in common, such as our childhoods and our struggles with anxiety.


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

The 8 most glorious months of my life.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well with myself then ? That would be ca. 40 years. I just realize its quite long...


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Something like three and a half months. I fail as a girlfriend because I have no clue when our 'anniversary' is :b I don't really understand though why people worry about anniversaries if it's just dating. Marriage, yeah, I guess I get that. I'm just not that concerned with numbers because I appreciate every moment I get to be with him. It's not a race and making it to an anniversary won't make it any more special than it is now.


----------



## Interlude (Dec 11, 2013)

My husband and I just celebrated our first anniversary. We've been together since 2010.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been w my bf for a long time now. Approaching 5 years

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

4 years "dating"


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

We've been together for 14 months, and going very strong. We're engaged as of a few weeks ago.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

*Married 11 years, together for 16 now *

:boogie


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

19 years.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

8 months


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Amethyst Forest said:


> We've been together for 14 months, and going very strong. We're engaged as of a few weeks ago.


Congrats!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Do 23 years of a committed relationship with myself counts?, :lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nov 20 was our fifth year (time flew by) but we were dating in Aug. Been living in sin for three years.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

126 days.
I have a counter app on my phone lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

5 days


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

10 years....


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

sleepforeverandever said:


> 126 days.
> I have a counter app on my phone lol


Really?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Off and on with my hand for 30 years. We have to have our space sometimes but we always get back together. :haha:flush


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

2.5 years. :um :eek


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

My longest was two weeks


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> 2.5 years. :um :eek


Why did you use the shocked face? I can believe you have been in a relationship for 2.5 years


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> Why did you use the shocked face?


It doesn't feel like it's been that long because I still feel infatuated (in a good way). We also tend to avoid discussing timelines as a long-running joke about being commitment-phobic.



> I can believe you have been in a relationship for 2.5 years


 In a good way?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> It doesn't feel like it's been that long because I still feel infatuated (in a good way). We also tend to avoid discussing timelines as a long-running joke about being commitment-phobic.
> 
> In a good way?


Yes in a good way. Congrats.

Edit: I was unaware that you had commitment-phobia. It's good you found someone to get over that fear with.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

A bit over 6 months, I suppose? It's the longest yet, and nothing has changed since the beginning. You can usually tell if a relationship is going to fail fairly early on in the piece.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> Yes in a good way. Congrats.
> 
> Edit: I was unaware that you had commitment-phobia. It's good you found someone to get over that fear with.


Thanks, you are a sweetie.

Also, many people don't realize this, but I can be very cynical and don't trust people in general. :b I know you may find this hard to believe based on my posts. But luckily, he proved me wrong.

Hope you find someone like that for yourself.  I'll aim positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Thanks, you are a sweetie.
> 
> Also, many people don't realize this, but I can be very cynical and don't trust people in general. :b I know you may find this hard to believe based on my posts. But luckily, he proved me wrong.
> 
> Hope you find someone like that for yourself.  I'll aim positive thoughts your way.


Given my man failed attempts...I can use as much positivity as I can get. Thanks.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

4 months now


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been in long term relationships before that lasted many years, this one is only a few weeks old but it feels so right. Kismet, fate, soulmates kind of stuff. Its pretty crazy, I never really believed in that before. I've been in love a few times, this is different.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> My longest relationship lasted one week. All the other ones end before I say "Hi". I also had a miserable stay in the friendzone that lasted several months.


A week..? What happened..?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Juno1984 said:


> A week..? What happened..?


Found a guy that doesn't have SA and has a lot of money and free time, that he gets from having rich parents and no job.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Found a guy that doesn't have SA and has a lot of money and free time, that he gets from having rich parents and no job.


Ahh... nevermind. Seems I've been putting a lot of importance on how long a relationship lasts :sus but it doesn't even matter, how you feel is all that matters.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Juno1984 said:


> Ahh... nevermind. Seems I've been putting a lot of importance on how long a relationship lasts :sus but it doesn't even matter, how you feel is all that matters.


Most relationships don't last very long. Even when you think the person is perfect and different from everyone else ( Which is always the case, because you think this way when you are infatuated ) something always comes to a head and you break up.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Most relationships don't last very long. Even when you think the person is perfect and different from everyone else ( Which is always the case, because you think this way when you are infatuated ) something always comes to a head and you break up.


that's why you never wear rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

A little over 3 months now.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Since August 2009.. we've been through a lot. We've broken up twice for short periods of time.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I dunno


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Two years and five months!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Way too long.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My current relationship status has lasted for 23 years.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

31 years. My hand has never left me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

1 year coming soon


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

4 months


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Six years.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

We're coming up on the 4 year mark in a couple months.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

7 months


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been with my boyfriend for two years.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

= job interview

actually quite surprised I've never been asked about relationships in any of my hundreds of job interviews. Why don't they ask and get picky about it? I'd ask how many marriages of every interviewer

I assume to land a job you must be married with at least several children, home, cars holidays since you were 18. 

Can only be accepted by a girlfriend if you have been working really hard every day since you were 18.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1 year & 7 months. Hopefully we'll stop being long distance by the end of this Summer if everything goes as planned.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been seeing myself now for 27 years.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

21 years.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

5 years.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

9 months. Two more until it's my longest.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Two and a half years


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It'll only be 7 years this fall.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been single for approximately 11 years and barely regretted a moment of it.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster94 (Apr 6, 2015)

3 years.


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

3 1/2 years.


----------

